# Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor?



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

Do I need one? 
I've had the kit for a year now and just did a longblock rebuild. I now have what I'm 99% sure is oil blow-by on my turbo seals - nice blue smoke out the exhaust... never needed the restrictor before the rebuild, but I'm curious to know if anyone else had the same problem with their VRTs which they corrected with a restrictor or if possibly I shouldn't be having this problem.... 
thanks








****Mk3 VRT, Kinetic Stg 1, 9:1 compression


_Modified by NHVeeDub at 3:19 AM 7-24-2006_


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

Well, I put a restrictor in mine when after it started smoking more and more. It helped for a while, but has been getting worse again lately. Now after your post of a rebuilt motor, I think my turbo seals might be toast too. I will pull off my little boost pipe tomorrow and have a look for some oil in it. Looks like I might be upgrading to a GT3071R soon







?? You might need to rebuild or upgrade as well, if it's been on for a year now. Mine's only got about 7K miles, and it may be toast








David


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (BoiseMK1GTI)*

YES you need a restrictor. VR6's have very high oil pressure while cold. 80+ PSI. ~40 while up to temperature. Journal bearing turbos only handle ~30PSI and ball bearing turbos only handle ~20PSI.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (xanthus)*

where did u guys get yours..i thought 42 draft had em but i dont see them on their site..


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (Vdubsolo)*

atpturbo.com
On a summer morning, I get about 9BAR oil pressure on startup (~ 132psi). And under full load during summer, I get about 7.5-8 BAR (~110-115psi). During winter, I get a full 10+BAR (~150psi) during cold starts, and 8BAR under full load (again, ~115psi). I think my turbo seals are DONE FOR. Time to look for a bargain on a bigger snail, maybe a T04 w/ a .58 A/R turbine, and a .63 compressor???


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_where did u guys get yours..i thought 42 draft had em but i dont see them on their site..

Pagparts.com 
Restrictor 

_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_ Mine's only got about 7K miles, and it may be toast 

Mine has 7k miles on it.










_Modified by NHVeeDub at 11:59 AM 7-24-2006_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

I got one on the Rado..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (fastslc)*

so would you guys reccomend putting this on while doing the kit, in the first place? i am installing my kinetics kit soon(if it ever gets here) and will just do this while i am at it? tia.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (mikemcnair)*

^^ no doubt !


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (fastslc)*

Yes, do it. I think my turbo seals are toast due to this.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

I was worned by both 1.8t and vrt guys to do this to my kit, but I asked Shawn from Kinetic at Waterfestr and he said no because it's only a problem when your oil lines are all kinked up. However, for 10-20 bucks, it seems completely worth the money to me. I'm throwing one on next time I change the oil.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Soupuh)*

Why wait till then?? You won't lose any oil by just disconnecting the line from your turbo and putting a restrictor in. I would do it as soon as possible.


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

I seem to recall asking someone from Kinetic last year about the need for a restrictor. While I don't remember the exact response, the jist was that with this kit, you don't need one. It may have something to do with the size of the oil feed lines. I've been reading various threads on the vortex that if you have a 4an size line you need a restrictor but if you have a 3an line, you don't as that small a line acts as a restrictor. Many have even suggested removing a 4an line and installing a 3an line instead of getting a restrictor. I would guess the Kinetic kit comes with a 3an line then. 
Regardless, I should have just put the restrictor in considering its sub-$20 price.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Why wait till then?? You won't lose any oil by just disconnecting the line from your turbo and putting a restrictor in. I would do it as soon as possible.

hmm. i was under the impression because oil went through it, when i disconnected it, oil would spill everywhere. I guess I was wrong


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_
hmm. i was under the impression because oil went through it, when i disconnected it, oil would spill everywhere. I guess I was wrong









Good theory, but that inlet is at the top of the oil chain. All the oil should drain out while the car is off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_YES you need a restrictor. VR6's have very high oil pressure while cold. 80+ PSI. ~40 while up to temperature. Journal bearing turbos only handle ~30PSI and ball bearing turbos only handle ~20PSI.


Odd, because I have a Turbonetics t04 60-1 with ***80k*** miles on it that has never had a restrictor. No smoke.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (cabzilla)*

For the 9-15 bucks to protect my investment I wouldn't know why anyone wouldn't install one. In other words, when my oil pressure pegs out at 110PSI on my VR I don't have to worry about if/when the oil seals are going to leak. 
Cheep insurance...


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (xanthus)*

Yea, I think it's time for me to save for a new turbo







. GT3071R HERE I COME!!!!!


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (BoiseMK1GTI)*

***Pagparts posted below some info, so I edited this post.***
The t3/t4 flange apparently has two different styles of connecting. One will take what pagparts has, the other requires an additional adapter. Instead of blindly ordering parts as I did (since I didn't realize Garrett hadn't standardized their entire line), you should find out ahead of time what size you need.
I looked at Kinetic's website and they sell -4an lines, so I'm doubting the line that came with the kit was a -3an. I called and discovered they do sell t3/t4 flange style oil restrictors, they're just not on their website. I ordered one directly from them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I compared the opening on the restrictor I got to the opening on the oil feed line and wow.... the oil feed line is wide open comparatively. The restrictor is going to make a big difference in the pressure on the turbo side.
Also, absolutely no oil came out when I took off the oil feed line from the t3/t4 flange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by NHVeeDub at 7:56 PM 8-1-2006_


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Odd, because I have a Turbonetics t04 60-1 with ***80k*** miles on it that has never had a restrictor. No smoke. 

i said that for a while myself too
and then...


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

alright, just got off the phone with mark from kinetic motor sports, he said.. and i quote "there is no need for a restrictor at all on this application, if there was we would have sold it with the kit".... this all started when i decided to call rotormaster first, come to find out rotomaster is kinetic.... so jason the first guy i talked to walked downstairs to get mark, their sales guy. Jason tells me that the t3/t04e is built with an inline restrictor so there is no need for it....... what do you guys think


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

I just called them and the rep assured me that it should still fit no problem


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_alright, just got off the phone with mark from kinetic motor sports, he said.. and i quote "there is no need for a restrictor at all on this application, if there was we would have sold it with the kit".... this all started when i decided to call rotormaster first, come to find out rotomaster is kinetic.... so jason the first guy i talked to walked downstairs to get mark, their sales guy. Jason tells me that the t3/t04e is built with an inline restrictor so there is no need for it....... what do you guys think

















i got the same speach??????????????????


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (mikemcnair)*

I got my restrictor from pag parts...atp is koo but their shipping is expensive for just a small piece...and yeah 42 draft looks like a great deal too
btw...i ended up running a restrictor on mine too...u have to run it...its not likely gonna leak when the turbo is brand new, but it will be more likely to leak later on...cuz the pressure break thru the seals after a while


_Modified by GoKart_16v at 9:44 AM 7-28-2006_


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_Jason tells me that the t3/t04e is built with an inline restrictor so there is no need for it....... what do you guys think
















I'm not sure...but I heard only the GT series turbos has a built-in restrictor...it wouldn't hurt to run an additional restrictor tho


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (GoKart_16v)*

You can always make your own restrictor, weld the fitting shut and drill smaller hole in it.


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (BahnStormer202)*

I realize Kinetic is telling everyone the restrictor is not needed. I'm not gonna outright say they're wrong since you know, they seem to know what they're doing. But my turbo is blowing oil through the seals and smoking. Several other people have smoking Kinetic turbos. If it's not the excess pressure, what the hell is it?
And to underscore this whole thing, Kinetic sold me a restrictor for their VR6 turbo kit yesterday.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_I'm not sure...but I heard only the GT series turbos has a built-in restrictor...it wouldn't hurt to run an additional restrictor tho

Not one that I seen on mine.. It has a built in AN-4 male flange inside the oil inlet though. ATP's restrictor mates to it, so there really is no need for thread paste.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NHVeeDub* »_I realize Kinetic is telling everyone the restrictor is not needed. I'm not gonna outright say they're wrong since you know, they seem to know what they're doing. But my turbo is blowing oil through the seals and smoking. Several other people have smoking Kinetic turbos. If it's not the excess pressure, what the hell is it?
And to underscore this whole thing, Kinetic sold me a restrictor for their VR6 turbo kit yesterday. 

Do you have a rotomaster turbo? or the Garrett turbo, I have the garrett..and what i think is the 3an oil feed line..if you have the rotomaster turbo maybe thats why ur seal is bad







The garrett compared to the rotomaster is like comapring a stock vr6 to a VRT..the garrett just feels alot more heavy duty, if you will. The shaft wheel is way more durable..I have held both turbo's hand in hand..i had to work somthing out with kinetic to get the garrett when they sent me the rotomaster..


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 7:02 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (Vdubsolo)*

I think the Kinetic warranty is 1 year? If so...replace that turbo through them.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (VR6OOM)*

Is it really?? I will have to call Shawn on Monday and see if he will replace my turbo for me.


----------



## santos_performance (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

i INSTALL A 71 NOS JET WITH THE ADAPTER BECAUSE THE INLET OF THE HOUSING ALWAYS HAVE OIL I PUT THE RESTRICTOR AND THE OIL NEVER COMES ,BTW I ALWAYS CHECK THE LIFTERS THE LAST TIME THAT I OPEN A ENGINE 2 ARE STOCK AND BROKE THE SEALS ,I RECOMEND THE RESTRICTOR


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Do you have a rotomaster turbo? or the Garrett turbo?

My Mk3 VR6 Stg1 turbo kit came with a Garrett turbo. Got it July, 2005.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NHVeeDub* »_Don't buy your restrictor for your Kinetic kit from Pagparts!!!! What they sell does not fit the t3/t4 flange.








I looked at Kinetic's website and they sell -4an lines, so I'm doubting the line that came with the kit was a -3an. I called and discovered they do sell t3/t4 flange style oil restrictors, they're just not on their website. I ordered one directly from them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I compared the opening on the restrictor I got to the opening on the oil feed line and wow.... the oil feed line is wide open comparatively. The restrictor is going to make a big difference in the pressure on the turbo side.
Also, absolutely no oil came out when I took off the oil feed line from the t3/t4 flange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There are several different Garrett chra's in the T series application. My restrictors are 1/8npt which are the standards. Some come w/ the 1/4npt which require a billet adapter to make the restrictor work. Please don't spread false information. I have a feeling you fall into the category that needs the billet flange. If you're not sure, just ask, cause I have the billet flanges that are required w/ the oddball chra's that come w/ 1/4npt. And, I would use a restrictor on just about every app...


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (passatG60)*

Thanks - and sorry







We'll see what Kinetic sends me.... they tell me it will definitely work. I'll be amused if it's similar to the pagparts piece and didn't come with the billet adapter.


----------



## shmaptoe (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

thats exactly what my turbine section looked like after my seals went. i did have a restrictor on there, and as you said for your it helped for a little while, but it just prolonged the inevitable.
best off just getting a new turbo and using a restrictor right from the getgo. i know you can find them in 1/8 size from atp, thats where ive gotten mine from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (shmaptoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NHVeeDub* »_We'll see what Kinetic sends me.... I'll be amused if it's similar to the pagparts piece and didn't come with the billet adapter.

I got my restrictor from Kinetic today. It's the same exact part I got from pagparts, with no adapter. I called Kinetic who said I need an adapter, which they don't have. Fantastic. So glad I called. I'm out over $40 now and am still blowing oil out my exhaust. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by NHVeeDub at 6:02 PM 8-4-2006_


----------



## KnightRiderVR (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

i have oil coming out of the compressor







side i ordered the restrictor from atp you guys think it will help


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (KnightRiderVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnightRiderVR* »_i have oil coming out of the compressor







side i ordered the restrictor from atp you guys think it will help








 how many miles you been running the set up?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (shapeco)*

Mine had 300 miles before I was killing the West Nile Virus Mosquito !


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (fastslc)*

Done. Got stuff at True Value, but the only reason I got the right stuff was there was an employee there who had fun trying to figure out all the right parts I needed. He spent a good 10 minutes with me in the plumbing aisle and under the hood of my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So here it is. This is what I had in the car already:








I got all of that stuff apart, came apart very easily I might add. Here is the hole going into the turbo. Notice how the opening is WIDE OPEN. If this is supposed to be restricted, that restricting is occuring out of sight.








Here is the new assembly of parts I put in the car. From the top down using the descriptions on True Value receipt: 1/4FLx1/8MPT BRS elbow, restrictor _(from pagparts or Kinetic)_, 1/4x1/8 BRS Hex bushing. I also used teflon tape on all the threads:








And here it is all in the car:








I drove a few miles and checked for leaks. I have none. We'll wait a 100 miles or so for the oil in the air intake system to flush itself out and see if the smoking stops. At the very least, it's in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by NHVeeDub at 2:12 PM 8-5-2006_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Roccorace (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

Great job man these are the things we really need to know! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (Roccorace)*

Word !


----------



## KnightRiderVR (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (shapeco)*

a while


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (KnightRiderVR)*

Still blowing smoke.







I'm parking the VRT for the winter early.... Gonna take the turbo off and have it rebuilt... Dunno what caused this... I don't track the car or race it in any way. I honestly don't really drive it that hard.... less than 8k miles on that turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Oh yeah, and I had the block rebuilt last winter too..... Not tremendously impressed with the VRT right now ~


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

You're kidding right? It has noting to do with driving hard. It has everything to do with oil presssure when the engine oil is cold. The VR6's oil pressure is higher than any normal turbo can handle when it's cold. It doesn't matter if your driving it at the time or not. Some people get lucky and don't blow the seals, or possibly run lighter oil to help prevent it.
Should I show you pictures of my oil gagues while cold?


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (xanthus)*

I have a 150psi gauge that pins over 150 most of the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And you can't reason with someone who'se really pissed off at their car....


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

What's the best way of taking that 90 degree elbow out ? any special tool or an adjustable wrench .. 
Thx


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_What's the best way of taking that 90 degree elbow out ? any special tool or an adjustable wrench .. 
Thx








 adjustable will work fine.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

update: i ordered the restrictor from pagpart's website and it fits on my mk4 kinetic vrt..


----------



## santos_performance (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

This is garret send me !!! for the jornal bearings turbo
Santos
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BCS


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (santos_performance)*

I saw this adaptor (or are my eyes deceiving me) on someone's project (R32 turbo AWD Corrado)


----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (fastslc)*

i have the one from ATP and it fits perfect... $12 bucks...


----------



## santos_performance (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (Got 24v)*

I open my turbo is a T60-1 garrett becuase have a smoke when i lose the pedal and kick again and i found that the restrictor damage the turbo ,now i need a new one


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (santos_performance)*

I haved sin..... I read alot of stuff on hondatech forums..... And they said adding a oil restrictor (regulator) will save your seals on your turbo....
There was a debate on XS power turbos and a lot of people were saying that the seal would blow, but I notice all the guys who was running them said if you put a oil restrictor the turbo will give yah satisfaction.....
Here's the link at hondatech
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread/1730931 
Here's a link where you can purchase them
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...h=006


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Just throught I'd share my experience. I ordered the restrictor from Kinetic a couple weeks ago and I went out yesterday and bought the adapter fittings at my local True Value (used the list above that NHVeeDub gave).
Turned out I didn't need any of it. I don't know if Kinetic changed their design or something but the 90 degree elbow that came with the kit fit into the restrictor, which directly fit into the turbo without needing any of the fittings. 
I don't have an oil pressure gauge yet but I'm hoping this little bit of preventitive work pays off.


----------



## person1029384756 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (magz0r)*

I've got a turbo from an mk2 td jetta on my mk2 8v. should I use a restrictor or not. I don't have mine fully up and running yet so I don't know if it smokes yet.


----------



## lockheedVR6 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (santos_performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *santos_performance* »_I open my turbo is a T60-1 garrett becuase have a smoke when i lose the pedal and kick again and i found that the restrictor damage the turbo ,now i need a new one










In english man! What exactly happened? Not enough oil to the turbo?


----------



## lockheedVR6 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NHVeeDub* »_Still blowing smoke.







I'm parking the VRT for the winter early.... Gonna take the turbo off and have it rebuilt... Dunno what caused this... I don't track the car or race it in any way. I honestly don't really drive it that hard.... less than 8k miles on that turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Oh yeah, and I had the block rebuilt last winter too..... Not tremendously impressed with the VRT right now ~

The oil pressure going to the turbo is independent of your driving habits. Secondly, it makes sense that if the seals in your turbo are shot, buying an oil restrictor is futile act. Get a rebuild. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (lockheedVR6)*

good thing i found this... i will soon be buying a kinetics kit (once i have the spare $ in the spring) and now i know ill need a restrictor... 
is kinetic supplying it with thier kit yet? you'd think that after this many people have blown their oil seals in their turbo's... theyd realize they have a problem....


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

i used aluminum rod and a die. Cut the threads, then cut off 1/4" and screw it down into a fitting and drill a pinhole. Wow, it's cheaper just to order one than fab it up.


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (AAdontworkx3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks like i need to order the oil ristrictor for my new kit i just got


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (Silverfire)*

As many have pointed out there is a reason for this. Cold start is where the oil pressure are at there highest. The most pressure a turbo needs to see is 30-40psi. Cold start on most VW's pressure is in the 60-80psi range. Not to mention as the throttle increases so do oil pressures. 

that is the reason most of use one.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (DMmagazine)*

Depending on your feed line's flow capabilities, you really only need 5-10psi of pressure. It needs to slosh around the turbine shaft in order to lubricate. . . that is why your return is much larger, to reduce the pressure on the "bearings".


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (AAdontworkx3)*

got one the other day except its a male to male restrictor, boo.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (NHVeeDub)*

The elbow you sourced from True Value, was it a 45-degree or 37-degree flare? Just curious because AN fittings have a 37-degree flare and are typically not stocked at common hardware stores.
If your elbow has a 45-degree flare, it's made of brass and is soft enough obviously that you were able to make it seal, although the sealing surface area would be less than if it were AN.
If you find that your elbow does have a 45-degree flare and would like the AN style, you can find it at most hydraulic parts supply houses.


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (BLSport)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Silverfire at 11:13 PM 1-28-2007_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Easy to install restrictor: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWD1V


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic VRT kit - Oil pressure restrictor? (shmaptoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shmaptoe* »_thats exactly what my turbine section looked like after my seals went. i did have a restrictor on there, and as you said for your it helped for a little while, but it just prolonged the inevitable.
best off just getting a new turbo and using a restrictor right from the getgo. i know you can find them in 1/8 size from atp, thats where ive gotten mine from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Another victim here







0W-40 Mobil 1 - Had restrictor installed after it smoked when brand new.. So I am just like you/ Prolonged the inevitable ~ 5K total miles









_Modified by fastslc at 4:29 PM 1-28-2007_


_Modified by fastslc at 4:30 PM 1-28-2007_


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

subscribed for later read


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

I have been having a tough time finding a large enough restrictor for my car...kinetic doesn't sell one (don't know thread / hole size off the top of my head).
I'm on my 2nd turbo..the first lasted over 30k miles without a restrictor. This one has just started to smoke with only 5k and is suppossedly a better turbo. It hasn't smoked for over a week and I'm desperately trying to find a restrictor for it before it becomes permanent. I also checked the shaft for play when it started leaking and none so far.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 12:03 AM 4-5-2008_


----------

